# Infoquest: Vintage Fender Reverb Jazz Amp



## DarrenB (Jan 20, 2008)

Years ago I came across a Fender Reverb Jazz amplifier.
Having never heard of it or seen one, I bartered and for a pittance, took it
home. This was some twenty five years ago.
As I do web-searches for this amp, nothing comes up.
None of the Vintage Fender sites even list it.
I'd like some stats on it or whatever information you might be able to find.
It has a black cabinet with silver-face, two 12" speakers with an open back. 
The label on the front in typical Fender script says Fender Reverb Jazz. 
The model described is GA-1050
NOTE: It is NOT a Guyatone Japanese replication of a Fender, and is a complete tube-amp. 
Any information you gear-savvy guys can share is welcome.
Please write to me directly at: 
[email protected]
Many thanks. 
d


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any possiblity of posting some pics of that amp, Darren?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

DarrenB said:


> Years ago I came across a Fender Reverb Jazz amplifier.
> Having never heard of it or seen one, I bartered and for a pittance, took it
> home. This was some twenty five years ago.
> As I do web-searches for this amp, nothing comes up.
> ...


Hate to be the one to disappoint you but there never was a 'Fender' Jazz Reverb. It's definitely made from a different company. Look inside the chassis...is it point to point? I'll bet not. If you have some pics I'm sure someone on the board can identify it for you.....sorry


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd have to see the guts to be sure, but GA 1050 was the model number of the Guyatone "Fender" clone, so I'd have to agree with nonreverb.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Is this it?










Are there two knobs between the speaker and tremelo jacks?


----------

